# Google Minify- What's the Benifit?

## dman777

Using Nginx and thought about using Google's Minify with it. But, with Nginx and without Minify, if I can:

1) use Etags

2) Serve minified documents that were minified with YUI compressor

3) compress and serve with gziped documents

What would the point be in using Google's Minified or be the benefit that I am not seeing? It seems I can accomplish all of this without it.

----------

